# projekt sieci komputerowej - program

## gentoousr

szukam programu w ktorym moglbym utworzyc przykladowy projekt sieci komputerowej - w skrocie polega on na polaczeniu 2 budynkow wielopeitrowych, w gre wchodzi kilkaset hostow, nat, wifi - po dokladniejszy zarys musze sprawdzic w notatkach. Ale moze ktos zna/robil jakis projekt sieci to prosilbym o krotka recenzje.

----------

## Belliash

packet tracer?

microsoft visio?

----------

## gentoousr

a nie wspomnialem ze wlasnie chcialem cos alternatywnego oprocz tych 2 programow ... to wspominam. PacketTracer znam, natomiast Visio zostal nam polecony jako przykladowy program do tego projektu, ale pomyslalem ze moze znajde cos innego jeszcze..

----------

## Belliash

nie licz na nic innego... moze ... jest takie gui dla dynamipsa ale nie pamietam nazwy... Ale w sumie te sa najlepsze i najbardziej popularne

----------

## sebas86

 *gentoousr wrote:*   

> natomiast Visio zostal nam polecony jako przykladowy program do tego projektu

  Trochę bardziej ubogim odpowiednikiem MS Visio jest DIA - posiada zestaw symboli do projektowania sieci. Trzeba się też przyzwyczaić do tego programu i czasami pomęczyć z eksportem na zewnątrz (jeśli będziesz chciał zrobić eksport do PDF najlepiej zrobić to trochę na około, najpierw do np. eps a potem potraktować to narzędziem epstopdf - dostaniesz schemat w jednym kawałku, który później już sam będziesz mógł odpowiednio wyskalować albo podzielić na strony - chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie przy robieniu schematów, który później mają być osadzane w (La)TeX-u, także dzięki temu nie będziesz miał żadnych dodatkowych marginesów w eksportowanym PDF-ie).

app-office/dia

http://live.gnome.org/Dia

----------

